# Glow in the dark skeleton heeled boots. So. Great.



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.shopplasticland.com/fashion/p/P10722907.html










think i'm going to have to base my costume around these babies.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Those truly are awesome.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Holy crap. LOVE those.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Holy S**t! I'm a size 11 and they come in my size! I am so tempted...


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

xcept the bones aren't warped like mine.


----------

